# Observed kid's BJJ/Judo class last night, adults tonight!



## CrankyDragon (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, my daughter and myself went to observe the kid's BJJ/Judo class tonight, as some of you may know we have both been studying Nihon Goshin Aikido as a father/daughter project!  (Shes 8 yo).  She was shy at first, I had to be right by her side.  Then we went to the other section of the dojo after warmup and I sat with a Judo instructor telling lies and talking trash... when the next thing I know shes got her socks off and is in the mount with one of the other kids!!  I obseved a big smile on her face the whole time, and shes already wanting to join... I told her we will take the free week of class offered to us before we make a decision but I think shes fallen for the art! (Excuse the pun: fallen, hehe).

Tonight, I go to observe the adult's BJJ class!  Im pretty excited.  I have nothing against NGA and still love it, but just as I told my step-son... There are Chevys, Fords, Dodges and a bunch of others.  There all modes of transportation, but the reason there isnt just one manufacturer is because there are differences in taste and desires of consumers.  For me, I think BJJ will have more to offer that I myself and put into practical application.  I can say that the training I had in Aikido will be of benefit when starting BJJ!

Just wanted to shout out to my Internet family on this...
Andrew


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 25, 2005)

I think it's sweet your daughter is enjoying this so much.  I have my stepdaughter and stepson attending Seieikan with me and they enjoy it, as well.

I'll be interested in hearing how you fare going from one style into another.  I thouroughly love karate; but, I'd like to look at taking another style a little way down the road.

Good luck, Andrew


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 25, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'll be interested in hearing how you fare going from one style into another.


 
I think if I got her into a Dojo where the kids focus more on training, and theres less idle time, she would enjoy herself more.  She has a genuine desire to learn but suffered a lot of frustration with horse play and sillyness.  I *do not* push her to take MA, shes like this on her own, so I want to support her with this!

I ll be posting back with any future news, follow my screen name in the grappling section of the forum!

Take care
Andrew


----------



## Navarre (Oct 25, 2005)

I thinks that's great Andrew. I hope you both enjoy it very much.

My two most accomplished students are a father-daughter duo. They started when she was 6 yrs old. Now she's 19 and very well known in her art.

Both of them have really gained a lot by being able to study together. My twins turn 3 in under a month so I still have a way to go. In time though, I hope they will enjoy studying with me.

Your news is good. Have fun!


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 25, 2005)

Great to hear!  I agree with you that it is mostly a matter of taste which art you will find to be the best one for you.  That being said, I was studying both aikido and BJJ and had to choose because of time constraints.  We went with BJJ and have enjoyed every second of it.  My son and daughter also train BJJ and there is nothing kids like more than wrestling and learning in a productive, safe environment with a qualified instructor.  If they feel safe they are far more receptive to trying new things.  I am so glad that she had a great time...have fun!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 25, 2005)

I'd like to start my 11 year old daughter, but she has dance 5 days a week for a few hours at a time and there just isn't a way to mesh the two! My son and I do BJJ together though.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Fantastic Cranky Dragon!  My kids both do submission grappling and have for the past few years.  They love it!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks much for everyone's support and kind words!
Andrew


----------



## Sam (Oct 25, 2005)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> I sat with a Judo instructor telling lies and talking trash...


 
wait, who was talking trash, you or the judo instructor? was it all in good fun? that line jumped out at me...


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 25, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> wait, who was talking trash, you or the judo instructor? was it all in good fun? that line jumped out at me...


I'm fairly sure that Andrew's "trash talking" was simply a referal to talking about anything and everything under the sun and not a remark about talking badly about anyone.  
   Andrew, I wish you and Rebecca the best of luck in the judo/bjj curriculum.  You are quite right that there is no single art for everyone.  You must find what suits you and give it all you've got.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 25, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> wait, who was talking trash, you or the judo instructor? was it all in good fun? that line jumped out at me...



Sorry, its more like a military term (Im retired from the Army, some habits are hard to break), like "chewing the fat"...
Just talking about MAs in general.

HTH,
Andrew


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 25, 2005)

theletch1 said:
			
		

> I'm fairly sure that Andrew's "trash talking" was simply a referal to talking about anything and everything under the sun and not a remark about talking badly about anyone.


Yeah, Jeff is prior service, he picked it right up, see post above...
Sorry for any confusion, I still hang around a lot of prior-service people, both for friends and co-workers.




			
				theletch1 said:
			
		

> Andrew, I wish you and Rebecca the best of luck in the judo/bjj curriculum.  You are quite right that there is no single art for everyone.  You must find what suits you and give it all you've got.


We havnt made a final decision yet, its all in the evaluation stage.  If we follow this path, with respect the school will be duley notified.  I still owe Rick some money so I cant just slip into darkness without a word, thats just too no-class.  

Andrew


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 26, 2005)

Well, went to observe the ADULTS class last night.  I should be able to get into shape pretty quick!  And theres a lot of mat time.  I gotta find my gas mask glasses with the rubber strap that goes across the back.

The daughter is taking her first free class in Judo/BJJ tonight, and I take mine Thr night...  After we take a few free classes we will make a formal decision, but so far things are looking pretty good.

Andrew


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 26, 2005)

Excellent.  When my kids and I attended our first couple of freebie sessions, the excitement of finding a class was wonderful.

Continued good luck!

PS:  I think I could use some of those goggles.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 26, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> PS:  I think I could use some of those goggles.


These were special frames I got when I was in the Military, they would fit for all day use, and allow a gas mask to be worn while keeping a seal.  If I find them, Ill post a pic.  Also Im going to search the net for a source.  The would be great for grappling!! They were sports frames, cant even remember who made them.

Andrew


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 27, 2005)

The little one took her first Judo/BJJ class tonight, one of the free evaluation classes.  She was all smiles and cant wait for her next one!  There was a lot more fun to be had and she stayed busy, which she enjoyed.  The kids were serious about training and the instructors kept them on focus so precious time wasnt lost, but it was all in a kid's training environment so it was safe and fun!  So, even if *I* werent to join the school, Im pretty sure (99%) Id sign *her* up here!!!

I take my first BJJ class tonight...  Ill post back with impressions later.

Cheers,
Andrew


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Oct 27, 2005)

CrankyDragon said:
			
		

> The little one took her first Judo/BJJ class tonight, one of the free evaluation classes. She was all smiles and cant wait for her next one! There was a lot more fun to be had and she stayed busy, which she enjoyed. The kids were serious about training and the instructors kept them on focus so precious time wasnt lost, but it was all in a kid's training environment so it was safe and fun! So, even if *I* werent to join the school, Im pretty sure (99%) Id sign *her* up here!!!
> 
> I take my first BJJ class tonight...  Ill post back with impressions later.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it was a succesful first class!  It is amazing how you can throw kids who don't know eachother at all into a class and they will make friends because they need to talk and work together.  

In my son't BJJ class there are two brand new kids straight from Brazil.  They speak absolutely no English but they still fit right in.  It is wonderful to see how each of the Canadian kids tries to make them understand what they are supposed to be doing and how quickly these kids catch on.

Yep, I more than ever firm in my belief that MA is good for kids.


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 27, 2005)

Eternal Beginner said:
			
		

> Yep, I more than ever firm in my belief that MA is good for kids.


Yep, in more ways than we can count!


----------



## CrankyDragon (Oct 27, 2005)

Took my first BJJ class tonight... A new thread for that is here...

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=447912#post447912


Cheers,
Andrew


----------

